# Getting Antsy....



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 22, 2012)

I am having an urge to go drop a wad on the 5DmkIII, today.
I am trying to fight it.
I am afraid I will lose.

If I do it, I will be selling my 5DmkII...

My question is simple. How do I find out how many shutter actuations it has?


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 22, 2012)

so you're going to buy a 5DmkII and sell your 5DmkII?  You are getting antsy for new gear.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 22, 2012)

Hahaha! Yeah, I edited in the third 'I'.

Yeah, and maybe the MP-E 65mm too.


----------



## KenC (Jun 22, 2012)

So you're actually going to do it without first posting a thread asking all of us whether it's time for you to upgrade?  How inconsiderate!


----------



## sm4him (Jun 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Hahaha! Yeah, I edited in the third 'I'.
> 
> Yeah, and *maybe the MP-E 65mm too*.



<wipes drool off keyboard>
Just google "shutter actuations"--there's simple little software downloads. I use one for my D5100 that you just take a picture, then use the software to tell you the number of shutter actuations based on that.  Don't remember if the one I downloaded works for Canon; I'd look at it when I get home, but I suspect you'll have your answer by then.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nah... get a D800! You will love it!


----------



## Espike (Jun 22, 2012)

http://blog.planet5d.com/548

This one says it works for any EOS with a Digic III/IV. I've heard people say it works well with the 5D2.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm really confused as to why this thread doesn't have a link to 30 different bodies and 140 different lenses, asking us to list all the pros and cons for every single one.  Then we can have a new thread the next day where the list is drastically cut down to 27 different bodies and 135 different lenses!

Then when you finally do make a choice you can use your equipment with almost no regard for things like ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture and ask us all why your photos aren't sharp, and then claim that the EXIF data must be wrong, because you know you shot that at ISO600, not ISO 6000


----------



## Overread (Jun 22, 2012)

You send it back to Canon

Or you trust random 3rd party software that might work

Or you just give the rough number based on your photos numbering system (but that only works if you havn't re-set it ever and it does not count liveview uses either). 


Also Bitter + MPE65mm = Random crazy possibilities with macro subjects!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 22, 2012)

KenC said:


> So you're actually going to do it without first posting a thread asking all of us whether it's time for you to upgrade?  How inconsiderate!


 
I am nothing, if not inconsiderate! Oh, wait!


sm4him said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Hahaha! Yeah, I edited in the third 'I'.
> ...


I was hoping someone would have suggested Google!
Karma is a b!tch, ain't it?



cgipson1 said:


> Nah... get a D800! You will love it!


Man, I have thought about jumping ships a couple times, but man...too much to try to sell. Re-acquiring gear would be fun, but selling it would be a pain. I don't even want to hassle with selling the mkII, but I would want more than what the store would offer in trade.



Espike said:


> http://blog.planet5d.com/548
> 
> This one says it works for any EOS with a Digic III/IV. I've heard people say it works well with the 5D2.



THANK YOU!



fjrabon said:


> I'm really confused as to why this thread doesn't have a link to 30 different bodies and 140 different lenses, asking us to list all the pros and cons for every single one.  Then we can have a new thread the next day where the list is drastically cut down to 27 different bodies and 135 different lenses!
> 
> Then when you finally do make a choice you can use your equipment with almost no regard for things like ISO, Shutter Speed and Aperture and ask us all why your photos aren't sharp, and then claim that the EXIF data must be wrong, because you know you shot that at ISO600, not ISO 6000


*pfft* I know what I want, and why I want it. 
Besides, it's easier to pass off poor image quality as being Flickrs fault!



Overread said:


> You send it back to Canon
> 
> Or you trust random 3rd party software that might work
> 
> Or you just give the rough number based on your photos numbering system (but that only works if you havn't re-set it ever and it does not count liveview uses either).


I shoot live view a lot (for product photography), but no I never reset the numbering system, so thats a good estimate right there.




> Also Bitter + MPE65mm = Random crazy possibilities with macro subjects!


I dunno. I have always been interested in really getting into macro, but have been hesitant. I am on the fence a little about the MP-E65mm since it is dedicated macro. The plus side is that it will challenge me to look at the world differently, and my already small slices of the world in abstract will get even smaller. So, it will be challenging just shooting macro, and challenging producing interesting images with it. I can tell from those of you who do it, it's a whole other world, and a different set of complications. It might be a good thing for my limited free time, to not have to "go somewhere" to have a photo safari. Nothing ventured, nothing gained!


----------



## Dao (Jun 22, 2012)

This one works with my 7D

Canon Shutter Count - EOSCount


         Single-DIGIC III and all DIGIC IV EOS cameras are supported.          For example, shutter count can be read from the 


Rebel XS / 1000D / Kiss F
Rebel XSi / 450D / Kiss X2
Rebel T1i / 500D / Kiss X3
Rebel T2i / 550D / Kiss X4
Rebel T3 / 1100D / Kiss X50
Rebel T3i / 600D / Kiss X5
40D
50D
60D
7D
5D Mark II
1D Mark IV


----------



## Overread (Jun 22, 2012)

Bitter - the MPE65mm is honestly a lens I don't advise to new macro shooters (I thought you had a macro lens?). If its to be your first you might want to start with a regular macro lens a - a sigma 70mm (works fullframe) or maybe a canon 100mm or something else. I say that because 1:1 as a hard limit can be a pain at times - you might well want to use lesser magnifications. Normally I advise people to start with 1:1 lenses and then get addons to play around with higher magnifications before investing in the MPE.

I think you might have a head start on many though as you do already work with microscopes and many tiny subjects, so the difficulties of focusing and lighting might be easier for you to get to grips with if you went straight for the mpe


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 22, 2012)

I thought about going into macro with my 5D3 by getting MPE65 and looking at the world differently.

Then I decided against that idea because I want to look at the world the normal way, and not run around like Sherlock Holmes with that MPE lens and a tripod.


Sure, this thing is unique but all unique tools are amazing and completely useless at the same time.


----------



## Overread (Jun 22, 2012)

sovietdoc - get a flash and leave the tripod behind


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 22, 2012)

Overread said:


> Bitter - the MPE65mm is honestly a lens I don't advise to new macro shooters (I thought you had a macro lens?). If its to be your first you might want to start with a regular macro lens a - a sigma 70mm (works fullframe) or maybe a canon 100mm or something else. I say that because 1:1 as a hard limit can be a pain at times - you might well want to use lesser magnifications. Normally I advise people to start with 1:1 lenses and then get addons to play around with higher magnifications before investing in the MPE.
> 
> I think you might have a head start on many though as you do already work with microscopes and many tiny subjects, so the difficulties of focusing and lighting might be easier for you to get to grips with if you went straight for the mpe



Oh, yeah, I do have the 100mm 2.8. and a 24(?)mm extension tube, and focus stacking software.
I learn quick, and I do understand DoF, and how it complicates Macro. 
I feel bad saying I kinda just want a new toy, err, I mean tool for photography.
I have thought about this for a year or more, actually. Dropping a grand on a nice dedicated macro lens, or dropping a grand on a 4.5mm fisheye. THe fisheye was fun, and I have all kinds of ideas for it, but either of these lean towards the novelty end of the spectrum for me. But who knows, I could really get into either and have lotsa fun and take my photography into a whole new direction as well. 



sovietdoc said:


> I thought about going into macro with my 5D3 by getting MPE65 and looking at the world differently.
> 
> Then I decided against that idea because I want to look at the world the normal way, and not run around like Sherlock Holmes with that MPE lens and a tripod.
> 
> ...


Interesting way to look at it and find you can''t justify it. But, why be normal? Normal is boring. Normal is "safe" :greenpbl:



Overread said:


> sovietdoc - get a flash and leave the tripod behind


I was looking at flashes too. I'd rather not be tied to a tripod.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 22, 2012)

As a toy...err...tool for photography, there is nothing like the MPE65mm, so might as well...


----------



## ChristianGrattan (Jun 22, 2012)

I have had a bit of a hard time getting used to the MKIII.  You might want to play around with it before you drop that coin. The focusing is different.  And the buttons are in the wrong places.


----------



## Overread (Jun 22, 2012)

Bitter - which flashes were you looking at? The ideal is the older MT24 EX flash - however that runs at a pretty high price; good and very convenient, but costly. There are are cheaper setups you can use, but they will require more DIY setups to get them to function well with the MPE. 

As for the two - I've always seen people that get fisheye lenses rave about them for a month - then forget about them. They seem to be a more short lived thing- that said the MPE is very much a love or hate lens - you'll either love it or you'll hate it.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 22, 2012)

ChristianGrattan said:


> I have had a bit of a hard time getting used to the MKIII.  You might want to play around with it before you drop that coin. The focusing is different.  And the buttons are in the wrong places.



That's inconsequential to me. I went from an XSi, to the 5DmkII. Had to learn how to use it and adjust. Whenever I try to use the XSi now, as a second body, it frustrates the hell out of me. But that's because I don't use it enough. Change is good, right? 

But I am curious what you find different about the focusing on the 5DmkIII? Can you elaborate?



Overread said:


> Bitter - which flashes were you looking at? The ideal is the older MT24 EX flash - however that runs at a pretty high price; good and very convenient, but costly. There are are cheaper setups you can use, but they will require more DIY setups to get them to function well with the MPE.
> 
> As for the two - I've always seen people that get fisheye lenses rave about them for a month - then forget about them. They seem to be a more short lived thing- that said the MPE is very much a love or hate lens - you'll either love it or you'll hate it.



Haven't gone to far down that road yet. 
I figure the resale value of either lens is enough justification to give it a go. I mean, what would it cost to rent either for a year, or two? LOL

($330 for 90 days)


----------



## unpopular (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll tell you what. I'll take it off your hands that way you don't need to find out how many shutter actuations it had.


----------



## IByte (Jun 22, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> I am having an urge to go drop a wad on the 5DmkIII, today.
> I am trying to fight it.
> I am afraid I will lose.
> 
> ...



Shutter calculators on the web.  Snap a picture, upload it to the site Viola! Shutter count, or just snap a picture and look at the name usually it would have the shutters count.


----------



## Overread (Jun 22, 2012)

Bitter - if the AF on the 5DMIII is anything like the 7D then chances are those moving from the 5DMII or mostly any other lower level canon camera will have found it a bit more involved than just point and focus with 3 varying modes.

You can go into the menu and custom its settings to a degree, plus you can also expand the area modes possible (eg you can use a single point with support AF points around it or just a pure single AF point). You can also set things like how fast you want it to recalculate and refocus for continuous AF (great for if you want to shoot something that might be behind bars or reeds and thus you don't want the AF jumping here and there fast as lightning). 


As for resale - the flash I've no idea, but the MPE will probably resell pretty well. You might have to cast a fairly wide net to get a buyer, but you should be able to get a good price.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 23, 2012)

:smileys:


----------



## mishele (Jun 23, 2012)

lol So big!!


----------



## Overread (Jun 23, 2012)

You made the right choice  

Now go forth and find tiny things!!!!


----------



## jaomul (Jun 23, 2012)

Nice combo, it be good to see more mad macro shots. It's good to treat ones self once in a while, or more often if possible. Enjoy


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 23, 2012)

hmmm... do 4:1 macro abstracts count as abstracts, since no one can see them anyway until they are shot?


----------

